# bee tree made it through another winter.



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

checked my moms bee tree today, they were bringing in pollen after their 4th winter in a row ( that I'm aware of, not sure how long they were there before I discovered them) Really hoping to catch a swarm off of them this yr.


----------



## Broglea (Jul 2, 2013)

Same here. The bee tree I've been watching has been there at least 5 years. I've been able to catch a swarm from them once. This year I have a bait hive close by. Hopefully they find it.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

good luck ya'll!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Broglea said:


> Same here. The bee tree I've been watching has been there at least 5 years. I've been able to catch a swarm from them once. This year I have a bait hive close by. Hopefully they find it.


nice, This tree swarmed once that I'm aware of 3 yrs ago, and landed in the neighbors tree 40 ft away, my mom watched the whole thing go down. She called me to come get them, but I was out of town for work so the neighbor called another local beekeeper. He took them home and re-queened a week later, because of " unknown genetics" He lost all his hives that yr, and this hive is still kicking.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> He took them home and re-queened a week later, because of " unknown genetics" He lost all his hives that yr, and this hive is still kicking.


This would have made me cry;(, but I Guess their "known" genetics have served him well so far


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

just found a bee tree right down the road next to my one yard only 2nd one that i ever found pretty excited to watch it over the year


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

We discovered a hive in an old dilapidated house on the back of our farm in the 1990's, and they are still there, saw them yesterday. The wall was alive with coming and going and legs full of pollen. We've never been lucky enough to see them swarm, but of course they have, one of nature's little secrets. But they have sustained since the 90's.


----------



## Tom06- (May 11, 2013)

Can you get access to the bottom of the tree hive?
I would love a quart zip lock bag of the stuff in the bottom of the hive.
Want to go through it and see what lives there.
I will pay shipping.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Tom06- said:


> Can you get access to the bottom of the tree hive?
> I would love a quart zip lock bag of the stuff in the bottom of the hive.
> Want to go through it and see what lives there.
> I will pay shipping.


I can't, there is a 3 in crack 20 ft up that is their entrance, the tree is big and healthy and about 9 ft diameter at the bottom.


----------

